# Samsung S2 Portable 1TB just stopped working



## alexa.jade (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey guys I've had my external hard drive for a while now and its been fine until today. I plugged it in to my computer and it couldn't read it at all so tried another mac and again couldn't read, it has a constant flash whereas before it was just a solid colour when plugged in ?????? could anyone please help as all my uni stuff is on there and i really can't lose it ?????


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you looked in the manual or on Samsung's site to see what a constant flash means?


----------

